# Pro Sports Pro Kat 2860



## MrFish

Looking at getting into a cat, but was wondering if anybody has any experience with the Pro Sports brand. They don't appear to have a website anymore, so I was curious if they are even in business anymore. And if anyone has fished out of these boats and if so, are they comparable to the other cats like WorldCat, etc.?? Any info would be a help.

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe

I'll probably get shot for this but it is the Bayliner of cats compared to World Cat or Glacier Bay. Fit, finish, design, storage, durability, resale, uhhh spider cracks etc.


----------



## Wild Froggy

I have a 2003 2660 with honda 200's. They are not in business anymore. I think they were built in Dothan, Al. Not sure about that, but they were built in south Alabama. As far as their finish, design, storage, spider cracks and durability I dont have a problem with that. Resale? I dont have a reason to get rid of it. It is a great riding boat. Have never been in a World Cat or Glacier Bay. Those however are non planing hulls whereas a Pro Sports is. My wife loves the boat. It has a lot of room in the rear. I was in a 32ft twin vee last year and my boat has more room in the back than it does. Anything else you want to know just ask and I will try to help you.


----------



## Xiphius

Go with a World Cat (planing hull) Glacier Bay (displacement), or Renaissance(sp.) Cat (planing), or Twin Vee. I have owned the first two. I'm with Gavin..the prosports are the low end of the catamaran hulls.


----------



## MrFish

I've fished monohulls all my life, so what are the advantages of displacement, semi-planing, etc.? I'm also looking at a Hydrocat 300x. I know they are out of business, but apparently World Cat has bought everyone else.


----------



## axman

Look at GulfStreamCats.com they are making a good looking Cat.


----------



## axman

Sorry It is GulfStreamCats.net


----------



## sniper

I researched long and hard about these cats. They have a hit or miss reputation. People that own them defend them, people that sold them seem to mostly hate them. There are some horror stories about some of them but that could be said for a lot of boats. 

I hear the ride on a planning hull is no different than a mono, so whats the point? I actually hear a lot of monos ride better than these Pro Kats. thehulltruth.com has a lot of info on them. I contacted an ex-owner who bragged about his boat until it sold, then spoke nothing of it. I conversed with him through PM and he hated the boat. He said he was always having to fix something with it. 

I have never been on one in the water. I can not speak from experience, just speaking from my research. There is a guy selling a 2860 SC locally. He owns Keysailing down in Pensacola Beach, he often has his boat there.


----------



## GCH

*Pro Sports 2860 ProKat for sale*

Josh,

If you are still interested in this boat, there's one for sale at http://www.gulfcoasthatteras.com/vessels/893187298-29-pro-sports-pro-kat-2860 

Price just dropped $20K.:thumbup: Worth a look.


----------



## Patriot

I've done major structural repair to several Pro Cats. Structural integrity of this brand is not as robust and higher end cats. Both the boats experienced flexing in the sponsons that caused pretty severe cracking along the longitudinal access of the main hull....boat was essentially spliting in half. The sponsons will flex/twist when hitting waves off the side of the bow while underay. 

Cats are great for their stability, speed and fuel economy, but do not hold to speed through swell like a mono-hull deep v. Unfortunately, some owners like to operate them like they did their prior deep v boats. 

Haven't seen this problem is the higher end cats.


----------

